# The Travels of the Late 19th and Early 20th Century Composers



## shsherm (Jan 24, 2008)

I am interested in the travels of composer of the late 19th and early 20th century composers. Some examples I am aware of include Tchaikovsky who traveled quite a lot and I recently learned that he conducted the opening concert at Carnegie Hall in New York. Of course Gustav Mahler also conducted in New York a little later. Rimsky-Kosakov was an officer in the Russian Navy and traveled widely including as far away as Brazil. Antonin Dvorak spent time in the US including Iowa. Brahms did not travel much as far as I can tell. I would like to know more about the travels of other composers around that time if anyone has such information.


----------



## anon2k2 (Dec 18, 2007)

Mendelssohn came from a wealthy family and he was able to travel quite a bit. The Italian and Scottish symphonies are drawn from his travels, as is the Hebrides Overture.

I know that Edvard Grieg toured quite a bit as a soloist, and I know he also went to Rome to meet with Lizst.

Rachmaninov also toured extensively, coming the United States to premiere the 3rd Piano Concerto.

As the 19th century gave way to the 20th, I think more far-reaching travels became pretty normal for the "rich and famous" in Europe.


----------

